# Como Fazer a PLaca de Video Intel 830M Funcionar ?

## cedg

Amigos, por favor , possuo um SonyVaio PCG-R505J/BD e funciona tudo MENOS a "MALDITA" placa de video Intel 830..>Ja tentei de tudo !!! E Naum consigo subir o modo "Grafico" nem com o VESA  nem com o VGA e nem com o Driver Nativo i810....

----------

## thiagonunes

Bom, com você dando tão poucas esplicações sobre o seu problema fica difícil ajudar. Afinal com quem é o seu problema? É com o gentoo, é com o xorg ou com o hardware mesmo?

Já fiz essa placa funcionar sem maiores problemas em notebook e em desktop, com aceleração 3d.

Me diga:

Qual problema acontece quando você tenta levantar o X? Poste o log do X num pastebin da vida (pastebin.com) pra gente ver qual o erro.

Seguiu o guia do xorg? (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml)

Tem certeza que os drivers de vídeo estão instalados corretamente? Lembre-se que é preciso definir a variável VIDEO_CARDS no make.conf, inclusive para que o portage instale o suporte a vesa.

Já deu boot no livecd com X? É bom testar em outras distribuições também, o kurumin é satisfatóriamente eficiente nessa detecção da placa de vídeo e criação dum xorg.conf funcional automaticamente.

Tem windows aí (espero que não)? Se sim, o vídeo funciona bem?

Já usou framebuffer? Mesmo o cd minimal usa por padrão um framebuffer 1024x768 a 16 bits, o que já é um ótimo indicio de que o problema não é hardware.

----------

## cedg

Amigo, vamos la...so pra ressaltar ja tenho uma "certa" experiencia com GentooLinux...Ja instalei em varios servidores e desktops.,...So neste notebook que o X naum sobe...Como disse, o restante do Hardware ja consegui fazer tudo funcionar...

Sobre o RuWindows (hehe) XP Pro, a placa de Video Funciona Normalmente em 1024x768@60......(alias so naum tirei ele ainda por causa disso)

lspci ->

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

02:02.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev 80)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

/etc/make.conf ->

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

Qdo dou startx (ja tenho o xorg-x11 e xfce4 instalado direitinho)

Aparece :

I810(0): VBE initialization failed

I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

Screens found, but not usable configuration

----------

## To

Pelo erro parece-me que não tens a configuração correcta no /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Tó

----------

## cedg

Amigos, ja tentei inclusive dar um boot com o Kurumin e o proprio nao consegue subir o modo grafico....Entaum naum eh problema no meu xorg.conf

Li em alguns links (em ingles) que me parece que o Xorg naum consegue mapear a BIOS de VIDEO...que precisa aplicar um Path no Xorg, mas naum encontro o mesmo

Naum consigo achar uma solucao...

Se alguem tiver uma LUZ

----------

## cedg

Amigos, tem um link que achei...que cita os problemas com os Vaios Serie PCG-R505,

http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~chak/linux/c400.html

Mas nao consegui entender muita coisa....

Se alguem puder me ajudar

----------

## thiagonunes

Esse link que você passou parece bastante antigo, mesmo aquela atualização que fala sobre o sony vaio de numeração parecida com o seu é da época do kernel 2.4.18, ou seja, 3 ou 4 anos atrás. Acho que não é uma boa referência para seu problema.

O que eu posso lhe sujerir é que você se cadastre na lista de usuários brasileiros de gentoo e poste sua dúvida lá. Basta mandar um mail pra gentoo-user-br+subscribe@gentoo.org, lá o pessoal é bem mais rápido pra responder as dúvidas.

----------

## eduardovra

Instale o 915resolution. esse controlador de video da intel ai tem uns modos que nao sao permitidos e esse hack ai pode resolver o teu problema da uma olhada nesse howto.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Intel_Onboard_Graphics_Notebooks_Native_Resolution

----------

